# Baja California Sur



## CMurph (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey all, 

I will be going to La Paz late September and October. 

Does anyone know of interesting events going on in that time in Baja California Sur? Or any good websites with events and festival listings in the area?

Thanks in advance 

Cass


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi there, here you go:
http://www.rozinlapaz.com/
Late summer tends to be a slow time in La Paz, but you'll still find plenty going on. Note that there's a link to a map where it says "Venues" on the home page. Many events are within walking distance of the Malecón. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Go to:
Baja Nomad - Taking You Back to Baja!

Go to forums and ask there....


----------



## MrOctober430 (Jul 15, 2011)

Is it true La Paz has a high crime rate?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I just was there last week and did not see or hear of any problems, it was nice to see thousands of people walking along the malecon after 9PM...There is also a bicycle lane just off the malecon so pedestrians do not have to worry about bicycle traffic. Remember La Paz translates to The Peace in English. Also it can be very hot there and it is still hurricane season during your planned time of visit.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

MrOctober430 said:


> Is it true La Paz has a high crime rate?


Not that I know of, and I've lived here for more than five years. There's crime in any city, of course, but in La Paz it seems to be mostly petty and property crime. I don't have any stats, but my understanding is that violent crime and organized crime rates are fairly low relative to most other parts of the country.


----------



## CMurph (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi,

makaloco and chicois8 thanks, I will check those out!
FYI I found this site, which seems to be a great resource! baja (dot) com

Thank you all


----------

